

How To Strip DRM from Kindle E-Books and Others - abraham
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2011/01/how-to-strip-drm-from-kindle-e-books-and-others/

======
angrycoder
source:

[http://apprenticealf.wordpress.com/2011/01/13/ebooks-
formats...](http://apprenticealf.wordpress.com/2011/01/13/ebooks-formats-drm-
and-you-%E2%80%94-a-guide-for-the-perplexed/)

